# Engine Block Identification



## HenryJ63 (Jan 11, 2010)

Hi All, Can someone decode this block for me please.

Code WU
Casting # 0577369

I believe its a service/warranty block can anyone confirm that and its displacement?

Thanks,
Hank


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Hank,
The WU block is a 400 and was used on pontiac's b-bodies from late 67 thru 71 and was offered during those years with both the 2bbl and 4bbl. The number 0577369 is probably the engine VIN. The casting number is located on the back of the block on a ledge behind the #8 cylinder. The date code is located on the distributor pad. The casting number will ID the year of the block. Also, 68 and 69 used the same casting numbers for both years, the pre 69 block water pumps had 8 bolts and 69 and newer had 11 bolts.

Here are casting number for those years;

1967 326 9786339 
1967 400 9786133 
1967 428 9786135 4 bolt main 
1968 350 9790079 
1968 400 9790071 
1968 400 9792506 Ram Air 4 bolt 
1968 428 9792968 4 bolt main 
1969 350 9790079 
1969 400 9790071 
1969 400 9792506 Ram Air IV 4 bolt main 
1969 428 9792968 
1969 303 546313 
1969 400 9792968 Ram Air V 4 bolt main 
1969 428 545887 Ram Air V 4 bolt main 
1970 350 9799916 
1970 400 9799914 
1970 400 9799914 Ram Air III ( 4 bolt) 
1970 400 979991 or 9799915 Ram Air IV (4 bolt) 
1970 400 481708 4 bolt main 
1970 455 9799140 
1971 350 481990 
1971 400 481988 
1971 455 483677 HO 4 bolt main 
1971 455 485428 Late HO


----------

